# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes cirurgiões - parte I

## Julio Macieira

Todos os peixes cirurgiões pertencem à família _Acanthuroidae_, e são extremamente populares no aquarismo. Dada sua importância no hobby, faremos um breve relato dos gêneros e das espécies que são mais procuradas para aquários. este artigo será composto de duas partes. A primeira tratará de _Acanthurinae_, e a segunda, de todas as outras subfamílias.


Família: _Acanthuroidea_
Subfamília:
_Acanthurinae_
_Nasinae_
_Prionurinae_
_Zanclidae_
_Siganidae_
_Ephippidae_
_Scatophagidae_


Dicromatismo sexual e reprodução
A atividade de reprodução geralmente depende de ciclos lunares e se dá em locais de forte corrente de água. Normalmente, os eventos de reprodução ocorrem no final da tarde, e se dão quando vários espécimes se reúnem e, em típico movimento, sobem nadando aos pares ou grupos até quase a superfície, onde liberam seus gametas. Fêmeas maduras sexualmente podem desovar uma vez por mês.


Estágio pelágico
Os ovos têm menos de 1mm de diâmetro e bóiam, liberando a pró-larva em cerca de 48 horas. Ela é tão primitiva que seu coração só começa a bater após algumas horas depois de sair do ovo. Possui um saco vitelino enorme comparativamente a seu próprio tamanho, que é absorvido em cerca de 48 horas. Após esse período, a pró-larva bóia de cabeça virada para o fundo até começar a nadar e boiar menos, apesar de sempre permanecer junto da superfície. Cerca de quatro dias depois inicia-se o período de larva e da alimentação no plâncto. É nesse estágio que o corpo do animal começa a se tornar mais comprimido lateralmente, ocorrendo o crescimento de grandes espinhas provavelmente venenosas que se projetam das nadadeiras ventral e dorsal. No final desse período, o animal perde as espinhas, já tem aproximadamente 25 mm ou mais, as espécies que possuem agulhões na cauda começam a apresentá-los e o corpo fica ovalado. O animal nessa fase é chamado de acronurus, e é possível reconhecê-lo como um acanturóide. O estágio de vida no plâncto pode durar até 10 semanas. Finalmente, cerca de dois meses e meio após a fertilização do ovo, o pequeno peixe desce para o recife de coral, já um juvenil.


Fase juvenil
Aqui começam as diferenças entre as espécies em matéria de comportamento. Nessa fase, o peixe é chamado de prionurus, e possui coloração geralmente semi transparente, para se confundir com o fundo ou a rocha dos recifes.
Os juvenis começam a desenvolver suas cores e podem ser bastante territorialistas, mesmo quando suas espécies são gregárias na fase adulta. Peixes cirurgiões se tornam sexualmente maduros com cerca de dois anos. Normalmente, com tamanho aproximado de 30 a 40 mm o peixe já tem cor completamente definida.
Requisitos em aquários:
Todas as espécies da família precisam de aquários em que exista bastante espaço livre, pois esses peixes são grandes nadadores. Bastante ativos, apresentam-se sempre passeando pelo aquário procurando por alimento nas rochas. Espaços para que possam se esconder entre as rochas são também necessários, pois costumam dormir entre elas, escolhendo um local quase sempre fixo como seu "dormitório". A água do aquário deve ter excelente movimentação e oxigenação. É altamente recomendável usar um skimmer potente.
_
_
_Acanthurinae_
Sub-família que contém 4 gêneros e cerca de 55 espécies. É deste grupo que saem as espécies mais procuradas para aquários. A maioria se alimenta de algas ou detritos. 

_Acanthurus_
Gênero que compreende 36 espécies, com corpo ovalado, pedúnculo caudal comprimido, geralmente com 9 espinhas dorsais, sendo 8 em duas espécies, 3 espinhas anais, 5 espinhas ventrais. Dentes fixos nas mandíbulas, encurvados, finos e largos com bordas denticuladas; dentes superiores geralmente em número menor que 26, escamas com ctenas ou margens posteriores.


Espécies e comentários
_
_
_A. leucosternon_ e _A. cf. leucosternon_
A forma variante cf. ocorre na Indonésia, sendo que o peixe não possui as marcas brancas no peito e na face, além de apresentar a cauda com coloração bem menos acentuada que nos espécimes de outras regiões. Tem coloração de azul mais escuro e pronunciado, sendo que às vezes é tido como uma forma híbrida de _A. leucosternon_ e_ A. nigricans_. Exclusivamente herbívoro. Tamanho máximo de 20 cm, juvenis extremamente agressivos e adultos muito gregários, sendo que existem cardumes que podem ser temporários em que se podem contar mais de 500 indivíduos. Não ocorre no Oceano Atlântico.

Espécie geralmente delicada quando recém coletada. A alimentação deve ser inicialmente _Artemia salina_ lavada para estimular o peixe e restabelecer suas forças com proteína facilmente digerível. Em questão de dois dias, oferecer flocos de_ Spirulina spp._, e eventualmente granulados. Introduzir escarola ao mesmo tempo dos flocos. Preferencialmente, devido à sua agressividade, deve ser colocado no aquário após outros cirurgiões. Volume mínimo recomendável do aquário: 500 litros, com 150 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. nigricans (_ex-_glaucopareius)_
Difere de _A. japonicus_ por possuir apenas uma mácula branca sob os olhos, apresentar menos amarelo na parte posterior do corpo e ser, geralmente, de coloração marrom mais escura. Tamanho máximo de 14 cm, juvenis agressivos,  adultos muito gregários. Herbívoro. Aceita alimento em flocos de _Spirulina spp._ com facilidade e escarola. Aquário mínimo de 400 litros, com 120 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. japonicus_
Apresenta coloração marrom com amarelo fortemente pronunciado no terço posterior do corpo e tonalidade de marrom castanho avermelhado no terço posterior da nadadeira dorsal. Tamanho máximo de 14 cm. Juvenis agressivos, adultos gragários. No Japão e Ilhas Bonin ocorre em conjunto com_ A. nigricans_, provavelmente com cruzamento interespecífico.Herbívoro. Aceita alimento em flocos de _Spirulina spp._ com facilidade e escarola. Aquário mínimo de 400 litros, com 120 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. achilles_
Coloração marrom como chocolate, apresenta mancha cor de laranja em forma de gota no terço posterior do corpo, além de listas laranja na base das nadadeiras dorsal e anal. Faixa da mesma cor na cauda. Ponta do opérculo e parte das nadadeiras dorsais anteriores brancos. Agressivo. Tamanho máximo de 23 cm. Delicado para inicar a alimentação. Raramente aceita verduras. Aquário mínimo de 600 litros com 160 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. tristis_
Forma juvenil é mímica de _Centropyge eiblii._ Ocorre desde as Ilhas Maldivas até Bali na Indonésia. A forma adulta é predominantemente bege e marrom.  Pouco agressivo, em ambas as fases. Tamanho máximo de 20 cm. Aceita bem escarola, e é um peixe razoavelmente fácil de adaptar-se ao aquário, porém é bem tímido no início. Aquário de tamanho mínimo de 500 litros, com 150 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. pyroferus_
Forma juvenil é mímica de diversas espécies de _Centropyge_, como _C. heraldi, C. flavissimus_ e_ C. vroliki_, enquanto ainda existem formas juvenis que não imitam a coloração de outro peixe, mas mantêm padrão bastante atraente, sendo de cinza amarelado claro na frente da cara fazendo um degradê para cinza escuro até a cauda, tendo o corpo todo pontilhado de amarelo. É um peixe muito atraente, pouco agressivo e que aceita rapidamente alimento em flocos. Alguns espécimes gostam de escarola, outros não. A forma adulta é muito bonita, tendo a face cinza claro em degradê até quase preto na cauda. O opérculo possui uma mancha negra, e a barriga adquire cor castanha avermelhada. Na ponta da cauda, uma lista amarela se forma no sentido vertical. A parte intermediária do corpo é cinza amarelada. Com a idade, formam-se alongamentos na cauda, formando o que se chama de "cauda de lira". Ocorre em praticamente todo o Pacífico e  leste da Austrália. Herbívoro. Chega a 20 cm. Aquário mínimo de 500 litros com 150 cm de comprimento. Esta espécie, como outras que possuem forma juvenil diferente da adulta, pode demorar bastante para aquirir a coloração definitiva. Vimos acima que peixes dessa família geralmente se tornam férteis aos dois anos, e com essa idade, o peixe já deve ter a coloração definitiva. Atribuo problemas de demora excessiva de mudança de cor e/ou de crescimento a deficiência nutricional ou falta de espaço. Sem alimentação adequada e espaço suficiente, qualquer peixe cresce pouco e mal. Juvenis e adultos geralmente não gregários.
_
_
_A. triostegus_
Apesar de pouco atraente por seu um peixe prateado com cinco a seis listas verticais negras no corpo, este é um peixe que atinge 26 centímetros, e é um dos mais calmos da família. Precisa de muito espaço para nadar. A forma adulta adquire tonalidade amarelada no dorso. Encontra-se vastamente espalhado por todo o Indo-Pacífico. Herbívoro. Aquário mínimo de 600 litros com 160 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. guttatus_
Interessante espécie por lembrar muito o formato de _Zebrassoma_. Corpo marrom pintalgado de branco, nadadeira ventral e cauda amarelos, sendo que a cauda tem faixa negra vertical na margem posterior. Face branca com lista vertical marrom e corpo com uma lista vertical branca. Herbívoro e muito ativo. Chega a 26 cm de comprimento. Juvenis e adultos formam pequenos cardumes. Distribui-se por todo o Indo-pacífico, mas é mais comum em recifes que dão face direta para o oceano aberto. Por gostar de muito movimento de água altamente oxigenada, deve-se colocar esta espécie apenas em aquários de dimensão maior que 800 litros, com 180 cm de comprimento. Agressividade moderada. 
_
_
_A. dussumieri_
Corpo amarelo esverdeado reticulado de azul. Adulto com barriga e cauda azuis, pintalgadas de azul escuro. Dorsal, lista nos olhos e parte anterior das nadadeiras peitorais amarelas. Atinge 50 centímetros de comprimento, e deve ser abrigado apenas em aquários de mais de 1500 litros com 200 cm de comprimento. Herbívoro, aprecia muito escarola, que deve ser oferecida em base constante. Muito pouco agressivo. Juvenil basicamente azul. As cores vão se desenvolvendo com o crescimento do peixe. Ocorre em todo o Indo-pacífico, África e Hawaii, geralmente em paredões de recifes que dão para o mar aberto. Precisa de muito espaço para nadar, e muita correnteza de água.
_
_
_A. olivaceus_
Juvenil completamente amarelo, com uma mancha laranja longa logo após o opérculo, na altura dos olhos. A cor laranja se intensifica com o crescimento do peixe. Adultos apresentam margem azul na mancha laranja e o corpo possui a terça parte posterior cinza quase negro, sendo a parte anterior cinza bem claro. Herbívoro que aceita rapidamente alimento no aquário. Chega a 35 cm. Distribuído por todo o Pacífico central e oeste. Peixe muito calmo, sendo talvez o menos agressivo de toda a família. Aquário ideal com 800 a 900 litros com mínimo de 180 cm de comprimento. Adultos formam cardumes pequenos.
_
_
_A. sohal_
Corpo prateado listado horizontalmente de preto. Pedúnculo caudal com lista horizontal laranja em torno do agilhão. Nadadeiras dorsal, ventral, anal e cauda negras com borda branca. Bastante agressivo. Ocorre apenas no Mar Vermelho, e Golfo e Mar da Arábia. Herbívoro. A maioria dos espécimes aceita escarola rapidamente. Chega a 40 centímetros. Precisa de muita circulação de água, pois ocorre praticamente na arrebentação da água contra as rochas do recife. Juvenis solitários e extremamente agressivos. Adultos formam pequenos cardumes. Aquário com mínimo de 1200 litros, com 200 cm de comprimento.
_
_
_A. lineatus_
Amarelo com listas horizontais azul claras de bordas azul escuras. Ventre azul claro. Cauda azul escura. Encontrado por todo o Indo-pacífico. Juvenis solitários e adultos formam cardumes que são facilmente encontrados em gargantas em águas rasas com muita correnteza ou recifes expostos a arrebentação. Chega a 35 cm. Bastante agressivo, mais acentuadamente na fase juvenil. Não costuma aceitar verduras com facilidade. Aquário de tamanho mínimo de 1200 litros, com 200 cm de comprimento. 
_
_
_A. bahianus_
Ocorre desde a costa brasileira até a Ilha de Ascenção e Estado de Massachussets nos EUA. Atinge 25 cm. Coloração cinza claro, com marcas de tonalidades pálidas de azul em torno dos olhos. Olhos amarelados. Juvenis apresentam lista vertical branca no pedúnculo caudal. Herbívoro. Geralmente agressivo, tanto juvenil quanto adulto, quando forma cardumes de centenas de indivíduos. Aceita bem verdura. Aquário ideal com mínimo de 700 litros e 170 cm de comprimento. Não necessita de tanto movimento de água no aquário quanto outros "tangs".
_
_
_A. coeruleus_
Juvenis amarelos com ocorrência de bordas da dorsal e ventral azuladas. Adultos de tonalidade azul arroxeada intensa_._ Muito agressivo. Forma grandes cardumes quando adultos. Atinge 35 cm. Gosta de verduras e aceita alimentos em flocos rapidamente. Ocorre desde o estado de New York nos EUA até a costa do Rio de Janeiro no Brasil. Costuma nadar junto com_ A. bahianus_. Aquário ideal de 1200 litros, com 200 cm de comprimento. Herbívoro. 
_
_
_A. chirurgus_
Ocorre desde o estado de Massachussets nos EUA, até a costa do Rio de Janeiro no Brasil, e ainda na África oeste, Senegal. Atinge 25 cm. Herbívoro. Corpo cinza amarronzado, com cerca de 10 listas verticais de cor marrom acizentada. Cauda, nadadeira dorsal e anal azuis. Moderadamente agressivo. Herbívoro. Juvenis solitários. Adultos formam cardumes de tamanho considerável. Aquário ideal de 700 litros e 170 cm de comprimento.



Artigo de Ricardo Miozzo
Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho
http://www.aqua.brz.net

----------

